# Start stop system fault



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like Ive got my first system error, saying start/stop system fault. Happens when switching car on & can get it again by switching start/stop button off/on.
Going to try to book it in during the week & see what they say.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm wonder if it might clear itself after a day or so? Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If battery is low on charge then stop/start will not operate, but not sure if that bring up a fault alarm.
Hoggy.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was thinking flat battery also, it would flag as a fault in the ecu, so possibly would flash on the dash also! I'd leave it a few days see if it comes back on


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

And the outcome is .... Audi have no idea.

Started working when i used the car again.
They said there wasnt any record of it happening on the system.
When it did happen, i could clear the message on screen, then press the start/stop button to turn start/system on/off & each time it would say there was a malfunction.
If all true that nothing recorded, only thing i can think of is that there is a software bug on there somewhere.
The start/stop system checks battery level/etc before trying to enable itself.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dink said:


> And the outcome is .... Audi have no idea.


Hi, no surprise there then.
Hoggy.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This is one technology I am thankful Audi is leaving out of the TTs coming to Canada.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Hi, well I have had nearly eight great weeks of enjoyment driving my new Mk3 TT Coupe Sports, but..... I have now started to get the same fault coming up on the dashboard that DINK reported. Spoke to Audi Poole yesterday morning after it first happened, and was advised to run the car for a couple of days to see if the system would reset itself. By yesterday afternoon all was fine. This morning the car ran for about an hour then the dreaded "Start/Stop system: fault. Function unavailable. Please contact workshop" came up again!!!!!
Has anybody else had this problem and if so was it back to the dealer to rectify?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm curios what the backup is when the Start/Stop button doesn't operate. Is there a fallback?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Stuward57 said:


> Hi, well I have had nearly eight great weeks of enjoyment driving my new Mk3 TT Coupe Sports, but..... I have now started to get the same fault coming up on the dashboard that DINK reported. Spoke to Audi Poole yesterday morning after it first happened, and was advised to run the car for a couple of days to see if the system would reset itself. By yesterday afternoon all was fine. This morning the car ran for about an hour then the dreaded "Start/Stop system: fault. Function unavailable. Please contact workshop" came up again!!!!!
> Has anybody else had this problem and if so was it back to the dealer to rectify?


Be interesting to know if the computer has recorded the problem - they said mine didnt & there was no record on the system that the fault had ever occurred. Once they noticed that, it became more about figuring out why the system didnt record it rather than if there is an actual fault with the system.
If it happens again, capture it on video with your phone (so you have some proof if system hasnt recorded the fault). I could clear the message on the dash using the left hand wheel select button, then while the car was still running, switch the start/stop system button on center console off/on - each time the message would reappear.
The dealer had to phone audi uk to see if they knew anything about it - they said they didnt. At least time if the dealer does the same, if audi uk says there is no record of it happening elsewhere you know they are talking rubbish.

Mine hasnt reoccurred since, but then again I prob use the car once/twice a week so I might drive in a month what someone drives in a week.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Dink, like you I only use the car a couple of times a week but will use it a bit more I this week to see if your suggestion works.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Just had it reoccur yesterday. Have video proof this time after it happened.
It happened soon as got back in the car after refuelling (same as last time), so starting to wonder if there is a bug in the system (since last time Audi says there was nothing in the logged faults so didnt look any further).
Has it happened to anyone else, and if so, did it occur after getting in after refuelling or engine still hot?

Potentially for both times for me - was in dyanmic mode, start/stop system was switched off manually using the button to switch it off - refuel and get back in, hit start & then start/stop system fault appears (can get it to clear/reappear by then manually hitting the start/stop system button). Not sure if there is a pattern to get it to happen - may try when I refuel next time. Might have nothing to do with it.
Seems to be fixed next time I restart the car after that.

So would be interesting to hear what anyone remembers doing prior to seeing it.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Dink, as you know I also had this problem so took into Audi Poole on Monday this week. After having the car for two days Audi told me that after discussing the fault with Audi in Germany (didn't say who), it was decided that the fault lay with the Stop/Start button itself. The button was replaced and the car was delivered home on Wednesday evening. I have driven it for the last two days and fingers crossed, the problem seems to have been resolved. Hope that this helps.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

(_This is one technology I am thankful Audi is leaving out of the TTs coming to Canada.)_

I had this device on a mini, super-glued the button to permanently off, to my mind it shortens the life of the battery, the starter motor and starter ring with little or no benefit for the driver. The timing belt is also adversely effected on TT as it comes under maximum stress at each start, the average estimated lifetime starts are 50,000 without stop/start, with stop/start they are 500,000, therefore timing belt would need changing more often. I wonder what else is likely effected.


----------



## theblaster (Feb 28, 2016)

My TT has the stop /start fault, Audi have the ECU reading it as a Hall Sensor or Camshaft Sensor, It needs to be investigated first before they change anything..they did say they have never experienced this fault before :? :roll:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I have stop/start on my A3 2014MY, tfsi, the stop/start has been an issues for two years. I always disable it now upon getting in. I'm about to change to a 1.8 TT on a new PCP agreement and was hoping that they had sorted the technology by now. I'm sure you guys are used to the stock answer that Audi haven't had any other complaints but I have found a video speaks a thousand words. Same with the issue of hill hold not releasing, first they told me it might be my driving style! Not fully depressing the clutch. But despite these niggles I'm happy to have another Audi as look fantastic. I'm new to the forum so please excuse the rant!


----------

